# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  ssLauncher V 1.2.12 لنشر رائع الجمال لهواتف الاندرويد

## Ae3sar

*ssLauncher V 1.2.12 لنشر رائع الجمال لهواتف الاندرويد*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *  *لنشر رائع لسهولة الوصول لاي تطبيق  فهوا يستخدم غلاف كالمجلات بامكانك اضافة اختصارات عبارة عن كلمات لسهولة  الوصول , ايضا يدعم الغة العربية متوافق مع اندرويد 2.2 / 2.3* * 
صور اللنشر*   **   **   **   **   **   **     *روابط التحميل* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *لتحميل اللنشر من سوق الاندرويد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## عدنان عار

شكرااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## salehdh

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ahusseinz

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## el_pop193

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

